# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  dessiner un losange en java

## gridsof

nonjour, comment dessiner un losange . j'aimerai bien un code d la methode paint qui dessin eun losange.merci

----------


## bouye

::salut::  La methode pour dessiner un losange (a savoir un quadrilatere dont deux cotes consecutifs ont la meme longueur) en Java est assez simple : tu prends un crayon et une feuille quadrillee et tu dessines ton losange dessus. Tu te rendras alors comptes de deux choses : 
- les deux points extremes verticaux ont la meme absisse et ont des ordonnees opposses : (x1, y1) (x1, -y1) par rapport a son centre.
- les deux points extremes horizontaux ont des absisses opposees et ont la meme ordonnees : (-x2, y2) (x2, y2) par rapport a son centre.

En plus si tu dessines ton losange centre autour de l'origine (0, 0), tu te rendras compte que x1 = 0 et y2 = 0 !  :8O:  Et que tu n'as pas besoin de faire un changement de repere (puisque l'origine est le centre du losange)  ::yaisse2:: .

Partant de ce constat et sachant que tu peux dessiner des segments avec la methode _drawLine()_ de la classe _Graphics_, tu peux rapidement arriver a dessiner ton losange a l'ecran. Il faut cependant se souvenir que l'axe des ordonnees est inversee sur l'ecran (il est oriente vers le bas et non pas vers le haut comme tu as l'habitude de le faire en maths). Mais vu les proprietes de la figure, ca n'a guere d'importance  ::aie:: .

Cependant, si ton probleme est plutot le fait que tu ne sais pas comment dessiner en Java  ::roll:: , je te conseilles donc de lire des didacticiels ainsi que la FAQ pour apprendre comment faire.

----------

